# Dump Cake-Fig preserves  with Pecan Cinnamon Streusel Coffee Cake mix.



## indaswamp (Oct 16, 2018)

Ingredients:
1 pint fig preserves
1 box cake mix (I used butter pecan)
  You can buy coffee cake mix, I used what I had on hand and made the streusel topping.
1 stick butter (less 2 TBSPS)

Struesel topping:
1/2 light brown sugar
2 TBSPS. flour
2 TBSPS butter softened
1 tsp. ground cinnamon
1/2 cup chopped pecans

mix dry together then incorporate butter. mash with a teaspoon until crumble forms. stir in chopped pecans.


Dump the figs in the pan then quarter the whole figs with a knife on a cutting board one at a time.






Sprinkle cake mix on top of figs...






cut pats of butter with remaining stick of butter and spread evenly on top of cake mix.

Sprinkle streusel topping over cake mix and butter.








Bake 350* for about 45 minutes....







Best served with vanilla ice cream.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 16, 2018)

I don't really eat desserts, but that sounds and looks wonderful. 

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 17, 2018)

I'm not a big lover of figs.
But like this?  Hell Yeah!
That looks delicious, I'd be cramming that inda my mouth.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 17, 2018)

Thanks fellas...oooey goooey goodness! It is a very rich dessert though. Hard to eat it without ice cream or a big tall glass of milk.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 18, 2018)

Never had Figs, but it Certainly looks & sounds good!!:)

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 4, 2018)

That looks decedantly rich and delicious.  I'll have to make one of these.
Gary


----------

